# Nero 7 Premium... Endlosschleife



## micado (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe eine DVD mit Nero 7 hergestellt.
Darauf sind 4 Filme, und 2 Filme die ich aus einer Diashow mit Nero hergestellt habe.

Beim Abspielen erfolgt automatisch -> 1-2-3-4-5-6
Nun möchte ich aber, dass nach 6 wieder sofort mit 1 begonnen wird.

Ich such und suche und suche....

Gibt es irgendwo eine Einstellung dafür?

Gruß aus Düsseldorf
Joachim


----------



## axn (11. Juli 2006)

Encore schon wieder aufgegeben? - Damit lässt sich dass doch so viel schöner machen.. Mit dem Nero-Tool arbeiten hier recht wenige. Ich habe hier (etwa in der Mitte) einen Hinweis gefunden. Gibt es dazu kein Hilfethema?

mfg

axn


----------

